# Exciting day Arcadia Jungle Dawn



## Arcadiajohn

Hi All,

I promised you that I would let you know when the Arcadia Jungle Dawn was launched.

Well.....It has arrived and is being shipped out to our wholesalers as we speak:2thumb:

I just know that you will LOVE this.

anyway more info here Jungle Dawn LED : Arcadia Reptile

A HUGE thanks from me to all of those anonymous RFUK users that have helped in the long term testing and feedback of this unit. You are all released from secrecy : victory:

John


----------



## deadsea60

Can you use it with an exo terra canopy (24w)? Also couldn't find the price on the website only ones for the fittings, how much will they be as they look like they will do great work!!
Thanks


----------



## Cornish-J

about 30quid on seapets by the looks of it.


----------



## Meefloaf

been waiting for the release of these, can't wait till payday now. the one question i had was about hte difference between 9w and 13w (?) seems 9w will be enough for my 2ft deep tanks


----------



## Liam Yule

These look interesting. Been waiting for them for ages!! I wasn't really wanting to shell out on more grobeams. I would have though ! Can't wait to hear about them from people who will be using them in the near future


----------



## MattClare

Whats the predicted life span of the bulbs?


----------



## Cornish-J

Liam Yule said:


> These look interesting. Been waiting for them for ages!! I wasn't really wanting to shell out on more grobeams. I would have though ! Can't wait to hear about them from people who will be using them in the near future


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/arcadia/991853-testing-arcadia-jungle-dawn-led.html


----------



## Arcadiajohn

we don't list pricing online as we wont sell direct

I can confirm that the 9w has an RRP of £34.99 and the 13w has an RRP of £39.99

they do not require an external driver, its all built in

they are standard E27 ad will fit in ANY E27 holder inc off the shelf canopies from ALL brands inc our own.

They have some nice features inc the fact that once contact has been made you can rotate the lamp 330 degrees to focus on a plant without breaking the electrical supply  real useful

both lamps produce a very, very workable PAR of 380 at 10cms from lamp to leaf and the 9w produces 800 lumens, the 13w 1000 lumens.

but remember, all the light is going downwards, so none is wasted and there is no heat so no risk of leaf burn

they both light relatively the same depth, the 13w is just about 1" longer.

john


----------



## Arcadiajohn

they have a long life! but as with all LED that is dictated by the heat build up around the chips. Ours are affixed to a very thick metal heatsink and failures are very rare indeed. 

they have a one years warrantee but I would expect much longer than that!




Clarebear said:


> Whats the predicted life span of the bulbs?


----------



## Arcadiajohn

I am very keen to hear your reviews and see your images when your systems are working. Please send to [email protected] and you could win a prize 

john


----------



## spring

Hi Arcadiajohn,

I have a 60Lx 60Hx 30W cm tank and was looking at possibly getting the 13w jungle dawn to light it. I was looking for something that would provide strong lighting for my planned plants (mosses & air plants) while using as little power as poss. 

How would you compare the 13W jungle dawn with a 24w arcadia T5 original tropical or plant pro lamp in terms of intensity? Would 1 jungle dawn be enough to cover the entirety of my tank used on its own as a sole light source for the plants?

I noticed this LED focuses all light emitted downwards, does this mean a reflector is unnecessary?

Many thanks


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi,

Good questions. LEDs are directional and in theory point source. As such all of the light is pointing downwards out of the unit. This means that no reflector is required. 

This is a powerful lamp! In terms of PAR output and lumens it throws out more than a T5 but remember that LEDS cannot produce UV yet as such this is to be used alongside your UV system.

They do not emit heat downwards which is also useful as it reduces the leaf burn risk.

But yes I feel one unit would work well alongside your UV system in a viv of that size.

The electronics are built in so there is not add on parts to buy. All you need is an E27 lamp holder or E27 canopy of any brand.

John




spring said:


> Hi Arcadiajohn,
> 
> I have a 60Lx 60Hx 30W cm tank and was looking at possibly getting the 13w jungle dawn to light it. I was looking for something that would provide strong lighting for my planned plants (mosses & air plants) while using as little power as poss.
> 
> How would you compare the 13W jungle dawn with a 24w arcadia T5 original tropical or plant pro lamp in terms of intensity? Would 1 jungle dawn be enough to cover the entirety of my tank used on its own as a sole light source for the plants?
> 
> I noticed this LED focuses all light emitted downwards, does this mean a reflector is unnecessary?
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## spring

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good questions. LEDs are directional and in theory point source. As such all of the light is pointing downwards out of the unit. This means that no reflector is required.
> 
> This is a powerful lamp! In terms of PAR output and lumens it throws out more than a T5 but remember that LEDS cannot produce UV yet as such this is to be used alongside your UV system.
> 
> They do not emit heat downwards which is also useful as it reduces the leaf burn risk.
> 
> But yes I feel one unit would work well alongside your UV system in a viv of that size.
> 
> The electronics are built in so there is not add on parts to buy. All you need is an E27 lamp holder or E27 canopy of any brand.
> 
> John


Thank you very much for the advice: victory:. At the mo the tank will not be housing any reptiles or amphibians, so UV will be unnecessary. It is meant to be a hatchling tank for Green Anole. It would only be in use for a few months of the year, when I would swap around the lighting, I just can't resist planting it up!


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Understood, yep fine then.

John,




spring said:


> Thank you very much for the advice: victory:. At the mo the tank will not be housing any reptiles or amphibians, so UV will be unnecessary. It is meant to be a hatchling tank for Green Anole. It would only be in use for a few months of the year, when I would swap around the lighting, I just can't resist planting it up!


----------



## Jimred

Not so great, I ordered a 13 w from Seapets on Monday after reading this thread and received a email yesterday saying that they are out of stock and delivery would be 4 weeks.
Shouldn't a company like arcadia make sure they have a enough stock before the big launch!


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi, this is mis-information! 

We have over a thousand units and it is available to ALL RETAILERS overnight. There is NO REASON at all why your retailer cannot have a unit for you by Tuesday.

If they don't have any that is not our fault, try another retailer.

4 weeks is an untruth in afraid,

If you struggle let me know, but as I say if they place an order Monday they will have stock Tuesday. Or go to one of the many shops that already have them.,

John





Jimred said:


> Not so great, I ordered a 13 w from Seapets on Monday after reading this thread and received a email yesterday saying that they are out of stock and delivery would be 4 weeks.
> Shouldn't a company like arcadia make sure they have a enough stock before the big launch!


----------



## Jimred

I'm not to sure why they would say that, Swell or Northampton R don't have them yet or my two local rep shops.
So where can I get some from?

In defence of arcadia I have found there range of compact to be very reliable compared to some of the other brands.
Thanks


----------



## Jimred

This is the message I received from seapets when I called them they said 4 week delivery-see below
Hello there,

Thank you for placing your order on our website Pet Supplies, Aquariums, Ponds, Fish Tanks and Pet Food from Seapets

We apologise for the delay with your order, this is due to the ARCADIA JUNGLE DAWN LED 13W you have ordered, unfortunately we have been informed this item is currently delayed and we do not have a due date.

We do apologise for the inconvenience and thank you for your patience.

Kind Regards,
Corinne
Seapets Limited
[email protected]


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Amazing, there are plenty around. They only arrived last Friday when I posted up so maybe the sites are still uploading. I see you are i Essex. 

Why not call Coldblooded or the Tropshop and see if they have any yet or when they will get them

Swell will have them next week as will livefoodsbypost, bluelizard, Southcoast exotics, 888. The grange and every other one you can think of.

No sure why they are saying so long but the team at seapets are welcome to call me to discuss.

I assure you there is plenty to go round at the moment.

John.




Jimred said:


> This is the message I received from seapets when I called them they said 4 week delivery-see below
> Hello there,
> 
> Thank you for placing your order on our website Pet Supplies, Aquariums, Ponds, Fish Tanks and Pet Food from Seapets
> 
> We apologise for the delay with your order, this is due to the ARCADIA JUNGLE DAWN LED 13W you have ordered, unfortunately we have been informed this item is currently delayed and we do not have a due date.
> 
> We do apologise for the inconvenience and thank you for your patience.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Corinne
> Seapets Limited
> [email protected]


----------



## Jimred

Thanks, I will contact seapets next week and ask for a refund

Regards


----------



## Scales and Fangs

We can confirm that these are in stock and ready to be shipped, available now from Scales and Fangs

https://www.scalesandfangs.co.uk/reptile-lighting/led-lighting/arcadia-jungle-dawn-led-9w

https://www.scalesandfangs.co.uk/reptile-lighting/led-lighting/arcadia-jungle-dawn-led-13w


----------



## cherryshrimp

Will Arcadia have a stand at Doncaster this coming weekend? Is this new product going to be on display for us all to check out?


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi

I am going to have to miss this one personally as I am already committed to the national Parrot show.

However ALL stores have access to the product and Habistat will have them on show for sure.

Thanks again

John




cherryshrimp said:


> Will Arcadia have a stand at Doncaster this coming weekend? Is this new product going to be on display for us all to check out?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Two questions, John; 1) Are you going to Kempton and 2) How can I get hold of your book on nutrition? My local bookshop doesn't seem to have access to it.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi Ron,

I do plan to be there if possible/if its on.

I will PM you Ron

john





Ron Magpie said:


> Two questions, John; 1) Are you going to Kempton and 2) How can I get hold of your book on nutrition? My local bookshop doesn't seem to have access to it.


----------



## Spikebrit

Will just say i have been using them for about 7 months now if not longer, i have lost tract. They really area great for plant growth. I was a little bit apprehensive at first but these have really shown excellent results. I have some pics on my facebook page of before and after shots will try and post them on here when i get chance. I also have some pics of their growth next to other led bulbs. 

Jay


----------



## Wolfenrook

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I promised you that I would let you know when the Arcadia Jungle Dawn was launched.
> 
> Well.....It has arrived and is being shipped out to our wholesalers as we speak:2thumb:
> 
> I just know that you will LOVE this.
> 
> anyway more info here Jungle Dawn LED : Arcadia Reptile
> 
> A HUGE thanks from me to all of those anonymous RFUK users that have helped in the long term testing and feedback of this unit. You are all released from secrecy : victory:
> 
> John


Just to explain something, before anybody becomes concerned, I was given permission by John via email a while back to start talking about the Jungle Dawn testing results. So don't panic folks, I didn't break confidential testing without authorisation. :lol2:

I'll just back what Jay said, these really are EXCELLENT lights! I tested the prototype too, I believe Jay had the upgraded version, but I still have had excellent plant growth and colours using the little 9 watt prototype. : victory: The price to performance ratio is right where I like things too, no paying through the nose for something that underperforms here. Those who have known me on here for a while will tell you, I am VERY blunt when I feel something doesn't perform highly enough in my opinion to fit the price tag, but in this case I have nothing to complain about. You get a really good LED at a very reasonable price.

Ade


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Ade is indeed correct, I was fully aware of the posting and very grateful for his feedback.

Getting a new product to market is a lengthy process. For non UV products it is slightly quicker but is still typically 12-18 months from the prototypes arriving.

UV lamps take longer due to our formal commitment to animal welfare and extensive testing. (concept, prototype, in-house test, independent UVguide test, 12 month independent multiple live test, collection of data, production if everything is ok, Q.C when arrives) if any part of this process fails, I start again. We can take Metal halide as an example here where I have formally cancelled the project until I am sure that A. there is no chance of UVC leak, B. the lamps last longer than 2-3 months and C. the occurrence of glare related blindness is eliminated........ I feel that the tech is simply not safe yet...

I know its frustrating to have to wait a few months for new lines but having such long periods of independent test does make sure that the produce is as we designed it and it has the desired effect on the target animal group.

LEDs as you will know are "laced" with potential problems! anyone that has use them in aquatics will know that they haven't performed well I feel and suffer from dimming and early failure. This is mostly due to poor heatsinks and being supplied with too many milliamps in an aim to get the brightness up. 

so I was very, very nervous about pushing LEDs into the commercial reptile and amphibian market. Working with some of the best LED techs in the world and alongside our American partner and extensive in-house and external testing has however very much put my mind at rest.

The product does grow plants of all kinds very well indeed and I haven't had any failures or even any reducing in lumen output in a 3 year period!!


john





Wolfenrook said:


> Just to explain something, before anybody becomes concerned, I was given permission by John via email a while back to start talking about the Jungle Dawn testing results. So don't panic folks, I didn't break confidential testing without authorisation. :lol2:
> 
> I'll just back what Jay said, these really are EXCELLENT lights! I tested the prototype too, I believe Jay had the upgraded version, but I still have had excellent plant growth and colours using the little 9 watt prototype. : victory: The price to performance ratio is right where I like things too, no paying through the nose for something that underperforms here. Those who have known me on here for a while will tell you, I am VERY blunt when I feel something doesn't perform highly enough in my opinion to fit the price tag, but in this case I have nothing to complain about. You get a really good LED at a very reasonable price.
> 
> Ade


----------



## Venutus1

deadsea60 said:


> Can you use it with an exo terra canopy (24w)? Also couldn't find the price on the website only ones for the fittings, how much will they be as they look like they will do great work!!
> Thanks


Hi deadsea60,

I figured I would pop in here- 

errr... not to hi-jack my friend Johns thread...

But yes, Arcadia Jungle Dawns will work well in any Exoterra or Zoo Med canopy---

And they certainly be used in conjunction with an Arcadia UVB CFL in the other socket if you needed to add a "dash" of UV for any reason ( frogs, geckos etc etc.) in those light fixtures.

The only thing to remember _with ANY LED product_ is that heat is an enemy of LED, so if you are using it in one of the aforementioned hoods, 
Please just don't "plunk" the hoods down flush on a solid pane of glass.
Because that would negate any natural air flow and cooling convection through the hood and not be very good for the LED unit to keep itself cool through natural convection.

Here in the US, I have worked with Jungle Dawn LED for over 3 years and thousands and thousands are in use. :2thumb::cheers:

Some folks using Jungle Dawn in exo terra hoods claim they get even better results with keeping the tank temps down (AND LED unit temps) down by removing the internal metal reflectors in the exo terra hoods (they just come out by unscrewing a few screws in about one minute.) 
Since all the light points "down" from a Jungle Dawn, the reflector is not needed to reflect the light ---
and folks say that with the reflector removed it allows for better convection of the warm air up off the LED heat sink body and out the top of the hood.
(Jungle dawn do not get hot enough to melt the plastic, so no worries there.)

Now- 
You do not have to do that, 
since I have many Jungle Dawns running in Exo and Zoo Med hoods for years with no modification.... but I toss it out as an idea that has gained popularity over here.

some other side notes:

one side note is that:
the 13w JD's are a tight fit in the 24" exo terra hood due to socket spacing.
So one can use 3 x 9w and would get TONS of light--- easy as pie.

But if one is bent on getting CrAzY light and fitting all 3 sockets in the 24" exo hood model with 3 x 13w Arcadia Jungle dawn, then it is a challenge shoe- horning them in.
Folks loosen the socket "holder" screws in that particular 24" size model so the sockets can be slanted just a tad and the 13w JD's can be screwed in. Once they are screwed in, then the sockets are snugged back down in place and it all fits snug as a bug.
Again-- 
a "no-no" would be setting down flush on plate glass. 
No air flow and natural cooling convection is hard on ANY LED product regardless of what it is.
So if the viv is covered in glass to keep the humidity in -- making sure the whole hood is raised up just a cm or two off the glass with simple spacers would be the way to go.

The other caveat in hoods is the 18" model Zoo Med Hood.

The socket is off set in those-- one side longer than the other-
so you would have to use the 9w Arcadia Jungle Dawn in the "short" side and then use either another 9w or the 13w in the "long" side.

Of course- 
the best thing you folks have over there is THIS DANDY from Arcadia: 

E27 Compact Lighting Unit : Arcadia Reptile :flrt:

I love these and can't wait to get them over here in the US .:mf_dribble:

I hope this helps - Cheers!
Todd


----------



## frogman955

Thanks for the write up Todd :2thumb:.


Mike


----------



## creg

Hi i am currently using 2 of these (http://www.swelluk.com/aquarium/fis...a-stretch-freshwater-led-lighting-561962.html) over my 100cm deep vivarium (the 50cm long model) i am considering switching to 2 jungle dawn 13 watt bulbs, would this be worth it?


----------



## Venutus1

creg said:


> Hi i am currently using 2 of these (Arcadia Classica Stretch Freshwater LED Lighting | Swell UK) over my 100cm deep vivarium (the 50cm long model) i am considering switching to 2 jungle dawn 13 watt bulbs, would this be worth it?


Hmmmm... probably not, Creg.

Here's why:

You are getting 30 watts of LED right now and you would be going to 26 watts.

Both of these lights are made with very good diodes, so it will end up probably just a dozen of one, half dozen of another.

If it were me ... 
I would ADD one jungle Dawn 13w to the set up in the center, towards the front more -- maybe two if you can swing it....and I think you will be very pleased with the results.

Plus it will give that nice effect of being a bit brighter in the middle like a shaft of sunlight hitting the forest floor through the canopy. 

How inexpensive are light timers in the UK? 
We can get inexpensive analog timers at Wal mart here in the US for the equivalent of like 3 pounds.

Then I would put the Jungle dawn(s) to come on latter in the morning and go off late afternoon to simulate mid day sun. 

It creates a nice circadian rhythm in the viv for little money if light timers don't cost an arm and a leg where you are.:2thumb:

Anyway, there's a few ideas for you!
Don't be scared of light... and again, I personally love to use inexpensive light timers to control the brightness throughout the day in the viv... 
start off dim for morning, bright mid day ... and then go dimer in the afternoon-- Just like outside.  And you don't need some 300.00 or 400.00 dollar :crazy: controller to get an effect! 
Things like that are nice, but for less than 1/30th the price, you can get a nice light effect too by just a bit of creativity and switching a few LED units off and on at strategic times.

Anyway, sorry -- didn't mean to go off on a tangent...LOL
but I hope this helps.
Cheers!
Todd


----------



## creg

Venutus1 said:


> Hmmmm... probably not, Creg.
> 
> Here's why:
> 
> You are getting 30 watts of LED right now and you would be going to 26 watts.
> 
> Both of these lights are made with very good diodes, so it will end up probably just a dozen of one, half dozen of another.
> 
> If it were me ...
> I would ADD one jungle Dawn 13w to the set up in the center, towards the front more -- maybe two if you can swing it....and I think you will be very pleased with the results.
> 
> Plus it will give that nice effect of being a bit brighter in the middle like a shaft of sunlight hitting the forest floor through the canopy.
> 
> How inexpensive are light timers in the UK?
> We can get inexpensive analog timers at Wal mart here in the US for the equivalent of like 3 pounds.
> 
> Then I would put the Jungle dawn(s) to come on latter in the morning and go off late afternoon to simulate mid day sun.
> 
> It creates a nice circadian rhythm in the viv for little money if light timers don't cost an arm and a leg where you are.:2thumb:
> 
> Anyway, there's a few ideas for you!
> Don't be scared of light... and again, I personally love to use inexpensive light timers to control the brightness throughout the day in the viv...
> start off dim for morning, bright mid day ... and then go dimer in the afternoon-- Just like outside.  And you don't need some 300.00 or 400.00 dollar :crazy: controller to get an effect!
> Things like that are nice, but for less than 1/30th the price, you can get a nice light effect too by just a bit of creativity and switching a few LED units off and on at strategic times.
> 
> Anyway, sorry -- didn't mean to go off on a tangent...LOL
> but I hope this helps.
> Cheers!
> Todd


:notworthy: Thankyou very much for all that useful knowledge, i think i will take your advice and just buy one bulb as supplementary lighting and put it on a timer. Timers are quite cheap over here too but i have found the analog ones breakdown very quickly so i go for the slightly more expensive (about 8 pounds) digital ones.

I have a couple vivs currently just using 6500k fluorescent light bulbs, i think switching these to jungle leds should make a bigger difference.


----------



## Venutus1

creg said:


> :notworthy: Thankyou very much for all that useful knowledge, i think i will take your advice and just buy one bulb as supplementary lighting and put it on a timer. Timers are quite cheap over here too but i have found the analog ones breakdown very quickly so i go for the slightly more expensive (about 8 pounds) digital ones.
> 
> I have a couple vivs currently just using 6500k fluorescent light bulbs, i think switching these to jungle leds should make a bigger difference.


Yes, I think you will be most pleased going this route. 
Post a pic of before adding and after so other folks can get an idea of what these babies can do! 

Cheers!


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Not only is the Jungle Dawn webpage improving daily but "Practical Reptile keeping"magazine have done a full page review of the lamp in the current issue. (Some good frog stuff in the mag also!)

Many shops have ordered them in this week and as such you should be able to see a live display using the tech in a shop near you very soon if not already.

I am very keen to see images and to hear your stories with regard to colour rendition and plant growth, so please as always feel free to PM me to let me know

John


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi all,

Please feel free to email me your images of Arcadia Jungle Dawn in use with a brief line of your initial thoughts and of course post up here.

We will share as many of your vivs as we can and the best image could get a prize : victory:

John,


----------



## creg

Ordering mine monday, will post pics asap :2thumb:


----------



## frogman955

Well I`ve just spent some of my hard earned on one as a trial.
If it works as claimed I`ll end up with probably about a dozen as an addition to what I already have.
If not ? :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
:bash:


Mike


----------



## Arcadiajohn

It's been a very long project with huge amounts of inhouse and independant testing. 

I'm sure it will exceed expectations :blush:

John





frogman955 said:


> Well I`ve just spent some of my hard earned on one as a trial.
> If it works as claimed I`ll end up with probably about a dozen as an addition to what I already have.
> If not ? :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> :bash:
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## frogman955

Hi John
For a long time now I`ve been thinking of running a setup as Todd described with stronger lights running for a few hours at midday.
I`ve been in the middle of putting a system together for that reason.
Then I thought, why not try one of these lamps and see what transpires.
As I said, if it does what I want then I`ll have more of them.
Setting them up will be simple enough so it`s going to be interesting.
I will of course keep you updated on how I get on.


Mike


----------



## soundstounite

Todd things have been mad busy for me of late,I haven't even read the thread yet:blush:,but just wanted to say how lovely it is to see your expertise here as well as John's,warmest of welcomes mate!!

John,sorry you haven't heard much from me, just a quick note to say you'll hear from me shortly

best always both

Stu


----------



## creg




----------



## frogman955

Well John I got my lamp today.
First impressions I must say are good.
For now I`ve just sat it on top of one of my Pum vivs and I`ll be watching to see how things go.
I got the 13 watt lamp and it is easily punching down to the bottom of the viv, 70cm.
I`m thinking now that I might get the 9 watt lamp for one of my Tinc vivs as I have the perfect one to try it out on.
Again it will be a watch and see to gauge how they perform.


Mike


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Thanks for the feed back.

John,




frogman955 said:


> Well John I got my lamp today.
> First impressions I must say are good.
> For now I`ve just sat it on top of one of my Pum vivs and I`ll be watching to see how things go.
> I got the 13 watt lamp and it is easily punching down to the bottom of the viv, 70cm.
> I`m thinking now that I might get the 9 watt lamp for one of my Tinc vivs as I have the perfect one to try it out on.
> Again it will be a watch and see to gauge how they perform.
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## creg

Very happy with my 9w so far, suprising just how bright it is compared to the 25w cfl bulbs i currently use. Will definitely be buying a couple more soon :2thumb:


----------



## frogman955

One thing I can`t understand John.
With all the testing that's gone on with these lamps and the fact they are aimed directly at humid tanks.
Why has there not been a protective lense put over the leds ?
Ok it is not going to be an issue for me as any that I buy will be sitting on glass away from the mesh.
But, I have one viv which is 100cm deep that I`m away to strip and redo for my Terribs and these on first impressions might have been the answer for me lighting the bottom of the viv.
2 T5 lamps can`t do it, but I`ve a suspicion that the Jungle Dawns will.
But I can`t put them inside and the top of the viv is all mesh where misting spray can get through.
A protective lense would have cured that problem, and worse still is that there is room to fit one.
It`s just something that's been unfortunately overlooked, or ignored.


Mike


----------



## Arcadiajohn

I did look at lensing, but it altered the colour and spread of light, we do coat the chips to provide some protection and there has never been a single case of issue being very low voltage and with the thin conformal coat.

We may increase the thickness of the coating

having said that I am delighted with it as it is and have no concerns in its target markets of live planted vivaria and for small hydro grows. 

it will for sure push down 100cms.

John





frogman955 said:


> One thing I can`t understand John.
> With all the testing that's gone on with these lamps and the fact they are aimed directly at humid tanks.
> Why has there not been a protective lense put over the leds ?
> Ok it is not going to be an issue for me as any that I buy will be sitting on glass away from the mesh.
> But, I have one viv which is 100cm deep that I`m away to strip and redo for my Terribs and these on first impressions might have been the answer for me lighting the bottom of the viv.
> 2 T5 lamps can`t do it, but I`ve a suspicion that the Jungle Dawns will.
> But I can`t put them inside and the top of the viv is all mesh where misting spray can get through.
> A protective lense would have cured that problem, and worse still is that there is room to fit one.
> It`s just something that's been unfortunately overlooked, or ignored.
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## Spikebrit

One of the ones i have here is on the mesh of a 85cm high viv. There there is still ok growth at the bottom of the viv. Not as good as the growth higher up, but certainly better then some other tubes. 

All of the ones i have are on mesh, vivs are humid too, and misted with a mistking (in case that effects anything) and i've not noticed any ill effects. These have been running for about 8 months so far. 

Hope that helps formulate you opinion mike

Jay


----------



## creg

I'm using mine inside my dart viv so will find out just how waterproof they are, but never had any problems with the standard lightbulb inside the viv. When i used to have a marine fish tank i removed the lenses from the led tiles i used as they block light and spread, they coped ok with the constant water evaporation underneath them without any protection.


----------



## frogman955

John and Jay, what I posted wasn`t a concern or a complaint in case it was read that way.
It was only an observation to which I supplied some feedback based on my own thoughts.
I was curious about what Johns thoughts were on the issue.
I am quietly confident that it will in fact go down 100cm but I`m thinking that it might be an idea to replace the mesh with glass as there are 4 nozzles directly below where the lamps would sit.
Because of the unsealed screw fitting I`ll not be putting these lamps inside my vivs like what Creg has done, I value my life more than an electric shock :whistling2:.
Anyway I`m waiting on delivery of 2 more so I can do some more testing and then I`ll decide if I`m going with them long term.


Mike


----------



## Growler

Ive just set up a 60x45x90 for 2 white tree frogs next thing i have to do is sort out good lighting so i can replace fake plants with real ones, I was looking at putting 2 13w in a exo terra canopy. think this will be ok? as it will cost just over £100 

Growler


----------



## frogman955

Can`t see why it wouldn`t work Growler.
But, I`d heed the warning posted earlier, by Todd I think it was.
These things run damn hot and will melt the exo hood if you don`t get fresh air through it.
I`m using some fittings that I had lying about and will just be sitting them on the glass.


Mike


----------



## Growler

if i read correct all i need to do is take the reflectors out of the canopy and it should be ok. i dont have any glass on the top of my exo so air flow should be ok 

was looking at the arcadi light fitting but i want to stay with the exo


----------



## frogman955

I think that's all there was too it.
The main point was to have the air flow.
Give it a try and update us on how it works :2thumb:.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Jimred said:


> Not so great, I ordered a 13 w from Seapets on Monday after reading this thread and received a email yesterday saying that they are out of stock and delivery would be 4 weeks.
> Shouldn't a company like arcadia make sure they have a enough stock before the big launch!


I ordered a couple of lamps too and it has taken them 2 days to inform me that they are not in stock and they expect them into stock in 7 - 10 days time.
I`m pissed off that it`s taken them 2 days to get around to telling me.
They need to get their act together before they kill off their online business.
I don`t like people taking my money when they don`t have goods in stock.


Mike


----------



## Growler

all the local pet shops to me( reptail ones) have them on the shelf £29.95 for the 9 watt and £35 i think it is for the 13w


----------



## creg

frogman955 said:


> I ordered a couple of lamps too and it has taken them 2 days to inform me that they are not in stock and they expect them into stock in 7 - 10 days time.
> I`m pissed off that it`s taken them 2 days to get around to telling me.
> They need to get their act together before they kill off their online business.
> I don`t like people taking my money when they don`t have goods in stock.
> 
> 
> Mike


Seapets are the worst, they did this to me a couple times before i decided never to use them again. Got mine from swell reptiles they are great.


----------



## Growler

On a side note guys were is the best place to buy plants from im in Essex and need a bit of advice in what plants to buy


----------



## frogman955

Well I`ve emailed them and told them if they can`t supply them by Tuesday refund my money so I can go elsewhere.
It rankles with me that they took 2 days to decide to let me know they don`t have them.
It`s not how to run a business as far as I`m concerned.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf

seapets are a joke, dont know if you remember my problems with locating a arcadia unit for my auratus, but they said they had it in stock and after a couple of days said they were out and didnt know when theyd get more etc, took over a month to pay me back


----------



## frogman955

Well they better not try messing me about Joe.
At least with using paypal to pay them I only need to raise a complaint to get my money back.
But we shall see.
If I don`t have either lights delivered or money refunded by Tuesday evening I`ll raise a ticket with paypal.
And they`ll be the losers because if I stick with these lamps I would have bought them all from them rather than jump from shop to shop.
And a possible 17 of these is not exactly a tenners worth of business.


Mike


----------



## Jimred

frogman955 said:


> Well they better not try messing me about Joe.
> At least with using paypal to pay them I only need to raise a complaint to get my money back.
> But we shall see.
> If I don`t have either lights delivered or money refunded by Tuesday evening I`ll raise a ticket with paypal.
> And they`ll be the losers because if I stick with these lamps I would have bought them all from them rather than jump from shop to shop.
> And a possible 17 of these is not exactly a tenners worth of business.
> 
> 
> Mike


I did eventually get my money back but it did take over two weeks and a chase.
This is the first and last time I will use them, they were the only company that claimed to have them in stock at the time.
They blamed the whole seller.


----------



## frogman955

When you read through this thread Jimred that seems to be the case.
This morning they emailed to say they hoped I`d deal with them again and asked for me to give some feedback.
Do they really want me to post about them ?
I`m more annoyed that I wanted these lamps this weekend so that I could get them wired in and working, but they waited 2 days after my placing the order to tell me they don`t have any.
In sharp contrast to their service I emailed a gunsmith a couple of nights ago to enquire about a spare part and had a reply back 20 minutes later.
The time ?
I emailed the shop at midnight.
Now THAT is what I call service, and if do buy the part I`m after it will be with him. 

Mike


----------



## Arcadiajohn

There isn't reason why these lamps cannot be obtained by consumers and retailers over night Monday to Friday. You are being spun a yarn with regard to waiting times.

We will run out for about 2 weeks before the next shipment arrives but there are still some to go round at the moment not to mention the huge stocks that ALL wholesalers hold.

Really, you should be able to get them over night.

Sorry you are being let down by a third party

John


----------



## frogman955

It isn`t your fault John.
It`s the ineptitude of the shop, or the people who run it.
I have ordered 2 more from elsewhere so watch this spot.


Mike


----------



## Jimred

frogman955 said:


> It isn`t your fault John.
> It`s the ineptitude of the shop, or the people who run it.
> I have ordered 2 more from elsewhere so watch this spot.
> 
> 
> Mike


Swell have them with 10% discount RFUK14 or Living rainforest had them as we'll


----------



## frogman955

Ron Magpie said:


> Now, *they* look really interesting- only screw-fit, though?


 

What I`ve don Ron is use up some GU10 fittings that I had lying around from earlier experiments.
I also have matching ceramic block connectors for the cables from the same past experiments.
On ebay I found E27 adapters which fit into the GU10 sockets which saves wasting them.
Wired them up screwed the lamps in and switched on, simples.
The lamps are squar bodied so sit easily on the top glass of the vivs.
This of course causes issues in that you can`t easily tilt or angle the lamp to direct the light as you wish.
For this reason it might have been an idea for Arcadia to include a simple aliminium foot to sit the lamp on.
I am looking to try and fashion something of my own so I can do this.
For tall vivs, mine are 70cm tall the 13 watt one easily lights the floor, and because of the height it doesn`t actually matter much if the lamp is angled or just sitting flat.
Tonight I fitted up a 9 watt one which does have the issues outlined above.
I`ve put it on top of one of my Tinc vivs and it does a not bad job of lighting the whole viv up, 65x40x50 tall.
But, for this viv I DO need to be able to angle the bulb.
The main cause of my problem is that I have my other leds on top of the viv, and these are remaining regardless.
I really don`t have much option but to lay the bulb on the top near the doors which means the lamp is lighting up the front half of the viv, so it has to be angled to light the back of the viv where most of the plants are.
So tall vivs, not a problem, but short vivs ? some thought needed.


Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yeah, the issue for me is that most of my tanks that don't have E8 fittings have bayonet sockets. I do have an adaptor, and could get more, but they take up a lot of space.


----------



## Venutus1

frogman955 said:


> What I`ve don Ron is use up some GU10 fittings that I had lying around from earlier experiments.
> I also have matching ceramic block connectors for the cables from the same past experiments.
> On ebay I found E27 adapters which fit into the GU10 sockets which saves wasting them.
> Wired them up screwed the lamps in and switched on, simples.
> The lamps are squar bodied so sit easily on the top glass of the vivs.
> This of course causes issues in that you can`t easily tilt or angle the lamp to direct the light as you wish.
> For this reason it might have been an idea for Arcadia to include a simple aliminium foot to sit the lamp on.
> I am looking to try and fashion something of my own so I can do this.
> For tall vivs, mine are 70cm tall the 13 watt one easily lights the floor, and because of the height it doesn`t actually matter much if the lamp is angled or just sitting flat.
> Tonight I fitted up a 9 watt one which does have the issues outlined above.
> I`ve put it on top of one of my Tinc vivs and it does a not bad job of lighting the whole viv up, 65x40x50 tall.
> But, for this viv I DO need to be able to angle the bulb.
> The main cause of my problem is that I have my other leds on top of the viv, and these are remaining regardless.
> I really don`t have much option but to lay the bulb on the top near the doors which means the lamp is lighting up the front half of the viv, so it has to be angled to light the back of the viv where most of the plants are.
> So tall vivs, not a problem, but short vivs ? some thought needed.
> 
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike,

Thank you for getting an Arcadia Jungle Dawn®.
I must admit I am like a proud papa that these have been SO WELL RECEIVED across the pond. 

I didn't really want to butt in here...
but I felt I must check in with you because it sounds like, from your description, that the unit is laying on the glass covering the viv.

If this is the case I just wanted to mention that Arcadia Jungle Dawns... or ANY LED product for that matter..... relay on natural convection of air up and over them to cool the units and help them maintain the proper operating temperatures.

So if these are laid down flush on glass, 
this is what will happen:

1.
The glass will be heated up-- and then all the heat off the glass will radiate back up directly on the face of the diodes. This heat will then be transferred back to the unit. 
2.
The configuration that results with them laid down on a pane glass hampers airflow under and around the units.
As the natural convection of rising heated air off the unit is hampered by them sitting on a flush pane of glass.

These two things combined will cause the diodes to run at least 20%-30% hotter and cause premature aging of the diodes and the unit as a whole. 

It is very important to me that you and and everyone get the very best results with Arcadia Jungle Dawn®. :2thumb:

So I just wanted to warn you against laying it down flush on glass.

If you are not doing that, then no worries! Forgive my paranoia


But if you are setting it down directly on the glass--

Let me know and I will be happy to give you some easy ideas to correct this to raise your Arcadia Jungle Dawn up a bit and so will stay cooler.

The legs idea you had is a great one BTW. 

The one big thing folks must keep in mind that *HEAT IS THE ENEMY of ANY LED product*.

It doesn't matter what kind of LED product-- 
all LED last MUCH longer if the temperatures around them can be kept down.

And the easiest way to facilitate that is to not restrict/ block air flow under and around them as much as possible.

Thank you.
Cheers!~
Todd
(the developer of the Jungle Dawn® line of LEDs.)


----------



## frogman955

Hi Todd.
Feel free to butt in all you like :2thumb:.
Yes the lamps are sitting directly onto the glass.
I am aware of the need for leds to get the heat taken away from them as I`ve been assembling my own leds for a while now.
All my vivs have leds and the Jungle Dawns are to supplement them.
Although they are on for the full day at the moment the idea is that if I do like them and buy more, then they will only be on for about 3 hours at midday.
I have a couple of ideas for mounting the lamps so as to allow me to angle them, the one thing I`m wondering about is how much room to leave under the lamp for air flow.
This was something I was thinking about before, but you have reinforced the need for this so it will now be a priority.
At the minute the lamps are not in a confined space and are sitting only a couple of inches from the front edge of the vivs.
In this position they will get cool air drawn in from the convection effect of the hot air rising, but will they get enough is what I`m thinking.


Mike


----------



## frogman955

I just had an idea on how to mount the lamps Todd.
The frogs will be a bit pissed with me as they were settled for the night and I`ve just woken them to do the mods which only took about 10 minutes.
They are now mounted clear of the glass and as a bonus I`m able to angle them or in fact turn them through 360 degrees if I wanted to.
They are high enough now that I can just slide my hand under the body of the lamp.
To be fair to the frogs I`m not switching them on to try them as it is now 3.25am lol.
So I`m off to bed now as I`ve work in the morning.
I`ll leave them to switch on as per usual in the morning and then I`ll play around a bit more once I`m home from work.


Mike


----------



## Venutus1

frogman955 said:


> Hi Todd.
> Feel free to butt in all you like :2thumb:.
> Yes the lamps are sitting directly onto the glass.
> I am aware of the need for leds to get the heat taken away from them as I`ve been assembling my own leds for a while now.
> All my vivs have leds and the Jungle Dawns are to supplement them.
> Although they are on for the full day at the moment the idea is that if I do like them and buy more, then they will only be on for about 3 hours at midday.
> I have a couple of ideas for mounting the lamps so as to allow me to angle them, the one thing I`m wondering about is how much room to leave under the lamp for air flow.
> This was something I was thinking about before, but you have reinforced the need for this so it will now be a priority.
> At the minute the lamps are not in a confined space and are sitting only a couple of inches from the front edge of the vivs.
> In this position they will get cool air drawn in from the convection effect of the hot air rising, but will they get enough is what I`m thinking.
> 
> 
> Mike


OK 
Sounds like you have well under control.
I just want the best results with these for everyone!
Cheers!


----------



## Arcadiajohn

We will be uploading a brand new section to the Arcadia Jungle dawn page in the next week or so to show some of the hydroponic trials with a single 13watt unit. This will show just how effective it can be when used in a live planted enclosure. 

We are still after your own in-use images to help make the page better, so please send to me direct

John.


----------



## frogman955

A couple of photos of some of my vivs with the lamps off and switched on.
I`ve got a pair of 13 watt lamps up top and a single 9 watt one on the lower row.

Mike


----------



## Venutus1

frogman955 said:


> A couple of photos of some of my vivs with the lamps off and switched on.
> I`ve got a pair of 13 watt lamps up top and a single 9 watt one on the lower row.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image
> 
> image


Your set ups look great Mike.:notworthy:

Thanks for posting this pic so folks can see how when the Arcadia Jungle Dawns are switched on....

it is almost like a "mini sky-light" has opened up over the viv.
:jump:

Many folks with racks in the US use them this way too... 
since they are so simple to work with.
They put them up in the racks to add extra light where it is needed most. (over broms and things for instance.)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

and just a side note add into this thread--

Folks with lower light animals in planted vivs use and love Jungle Dawn LED too, like many frogs, many geckos, newts and other lower light herps. 

Because *the Jungle Dawn do not have to be on all day* --
That is the key to it.

If the particular vivs animals are ones that like a lower lit environment, 
then just have the Arcadia Jungle Dawns on an inexpensive timer say from 11 AM - to oh.. say....about 2,3 or 4 pm....
for "mid day sun". 
Just that extra boost of light for a short period of time to give the plants in the environment what they NEED to flourish.
IT WORKS!

Now one don't have to compromise anymore with less "lush" sparse and barren planted environments for lower light critters.

That way, the viv gets a blast of light (just like mid day sun in Nature) to give the plants a real boost of light.
So they can get the "blast" they need to thrive-
yet-
the environment can still be kept under more subdued lighting for most of the day to accommodate the animals that are happiest in lower light levels.

They can just retire for those few hours, *just as they might in the wild*, when it is "full sun".... but enjoy most of the day bee-bopping around in the lower light levels they like best.

I have been trying to spread the word and educate people to give this method a try using Jungle dawn and promoting this idea for people with geckos and understory secretive amphibians.

(once they try it, they are 100% TOTALLY sold on this "mid day sun" approach using Arcadia Jungle Dawn.)


Because it is a great way to accomplish these 3 things:
1.
One is able to maintain an appropriate environment for lower light animals,
2.
AND still have an opportunity to get the most healthy, vibrant plant growth!
3.
And they get this great boost of light without causing the environment to over heat sensitive reptiles and especially amphibians.
its a win-win :cheers:

Cheers,
Todd


----------



## frogman955

Venutus1 said:


> Your set ups look great Mike.:notworthy:
> 
> Thanks for posting this pic so folks can see how when the Arcadia Jungle Dawns are switched on....
> 
> it is almost like a "mini sky-light" has opened up over the viv.
> :jump:
> Cheers,
> Todd


Thanks Todd.
Those photo`s don`t actually show the true difference in light levels.
And I consider your statement "it is almost like a "mini sky-light" has opened up over the viv." to be in fact an understatement.
The light output is actually lighting up the whole area around the vivs to the point where my wife has now stopped using the wall light beside her chair, and that's only with 3 lamps.
What is it going to be like if I were to put the full amount of 14 lamps over the 12 vivs that I have on that wall ?
Looks like I`m going to have to get the finger out and get some covers made for the gaps above the vivs.
You have brought up some interesting points in your post above.
For a long time now I`ve argued that we don`t need UV for the vivs as the frogs spend most of their life on the forest/jungle floor under the canopy, and and only get UV when they climb into the treetops to drop tads and feed them.
I`m only talking about Pums here.
Or in other words, their day is spent amongst the leaf litter on the ground away from the bright sun.
As I`ve said previously the lamps are only on all day for now while I watch and see what the effect on the plants is going to be.
If it all pans out as I`m hoping, they`ll be put on a separate timer to give that midday effect which I`ve wanted for a long time now.
It might not be obvious on the photo`s until now that I`m mentioning it, but, all my vivs have hiding places where the frogs can get away from the glare of the lights, or "shelves" high up in the viv to cast a shadow onto the floor where even the new lamps can`t get at the frogs.
Anyway, for the short time I`ve been using these, I`m impressed.


Mike


----------



## johne.ev

Considering changing some of my exo & arcadia compacts over to these. Some good info/feedback on here, so keep it coming. So far haven't read anything negative, which is encouraging.
One question i have (might have already been mentioned but forgive me asking if it has) is, how much difference in light output between the 9w & 13w units is there? My viv's are two foot & eighteen inches in height, which wattage would work better?
Great looking viv's mike. Are the backgrounds just painted black on the outside of the glass?


----------



## Arcadiajohn

the quantity of light produced between both units is very similar. the 13w is longer and as such lights a longer area. In a 24x18 I would use a 13w for sure.

for example a single 9w AJD will light very well a 30x30x45 glass viv. The light will actually punch down to around 90cm+

as the lamp emits at 120degrees from each side, it cover a very wide area!

you can see this pictorially here Jungle Dawn LED : Arcadia Reptile


hope this helps

john




johne.ev said:


> Considering changing some of my exo & arcadia compacts over to these. Some good info/feedback on here, so keep it coming. So far haven't read anything negative, which is encouraging.
> One question i have (might have already been mentioned but forgive me asking if it has) is, how much difference in light output between the 9w & 13w units is there? My viv's are two foot & eighteen inches in height, which wattage would work better?
> Great looking viv's mike. Are the backgrounds just painted black on the outside of the glass?


----------



## plasma234

Looks like I will be buying a 9w for my 30*30*45 grow out viv. :no1:


----------



## Venutus1

frogman955 said:


> "..............
> For a long time now I`ve argued that we don`t need UV for the vivs .........
> Mike


Excellent Mike-
I am very glad you like Arcadia Jungle Dawn®... 
but ... 
errr... 
we may have to chat about UV sometime my friend. 

Thank you.
Todd

ps. 
question if you don't mind:
are the tops or your vivs on the rack solid glass or are they like 10-30% screen area?


----------



## frogman955

Hi Todd 
I'm always up for a debate so we can easily chat about uv :2thumb:
If you prove me wrong I'll happily shout about it from the tree tops lol.
The tops of my vivs are about 25% mesh.
All my leds are on the glass to keep them away from any humidity. 
I was just messaging John earlier to say I'm having to change the way I'm doing my personal review.
I'm thinking it will now have to be, what reasons can I find to stop me from buying any more.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

johne.ev said:


> Considering changing some of my exo & arcadia compacts over to these. Some good info/feedback on here, so keep it coming. So far haven't read anything negative, which is encouraging.
> One question i have (might have already been mentioned but forgive me asking if it has) is, how much difference in light output between the 9w & 13w units is there? My viv's are two foot & eighteen inches in height, which wattage would work better?
> Great looking viv's mike. Are the backgrounds just painted black on the outside of the glass?


Hi John
I`ve more time to reply now that I`m home from work lol.
If your using these in an exo hood do what Todd suggests and remove the reflector as these lamps run very hot, and sit the hood on top of the mesh if you have a partially glazed lid.
How far down can they light up ?
The Pum vivs in my photo`s are 70cm and the 13watt lamps hit the floor without breaking sweat.
Of the 5 vivs you can see the lamps are above, from the left, viv 2 and straddling vivs 4 and 5.
And of course one (9watt) is on the bottom left viv which is 50cm tall.
Finally, thanks for the compliment on the vivs.
I used fablon to cover the glass, the best prices and sizes I found apart from online were at Homebase.
The sticky side is black on all patterns so makes no odds which colours you buy.
After only a week I`m seeing some life in a plant which I would have sworn has been doing a Rip Van Winkle on me since xmas.



Mike


----------



## johne.ev

Thanks Mike, made me chuckle the comment regards the "rip van winkle" plant. :lol2: Got a couple of them myself, but also have the opposite scenario where i have a couple of triffids, that require trimming every couple of weeks :lol2:

Must admit i'm surprised you don't have 3D type fake backgrounds. But at the same time like how yours look & like the hassle free way of doing them. Also easy to change if required. Has got me thinking now... Anyone want to buy some Gorilla glue :whistling2:


----------



## frogman955

johne.ev said:


> Thanks Mike, made me chuckle the comment regards the "rip van winkle" plant. :lol2: Got a couple of them myself, but also have the opposite scenario where i have a couple of triffids, that require trimming every couple of weeks :lol2:
> 
> Must admit i'm surprised you don't have 3D type fake backgrounds. But at the same time like how yours look & like the hassle free way of doing them. Also easy to change if required. Has got me thinking now... Anyone want to buy some Gorilla glue :whistling2:


 Glad to have made you smile :2thumb:
I went for the black background after seeing how Ade`s viv looked when he used the opaque stuff.
I find the black helps to emphasise the viv contents, ie the plants and wood.
Using a 3D background would be wasted here as when the plants grow and you have your wood in place the background would be hidden.
I sit here and study my Pums behaviour through a pair of small binoculars as I`m sitting 20ft away from the vivs and this stops me from disturbing them by standing in front of them.
I have found that the black helps to show off the colours better making the frogs easier to see.
As for gorilla glue, I`ve just used the last of mine coating some expanding foam to seal it.
I`ve tried it several times before and quite frankly it`s more hassle than it`s worth.
As you mentioned, if I wanted to I could empty out my viv of all plants and substrate in about 5 minutes ready to redecorate, that is the benefits of how I`ve set them up.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie

I still haven't tried the exciting Jungle Dawn gizmos, although I am increasingly using Arcadia T8 tubes- but I have to say, with plants, it's a bit of a lottery. Whatever lighting I've used, in some tanks, some plants do well. In others, with apparently exactly the same conditions, others flourish instead. That's the fun of living systems. :2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf

im a fittonia killer


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi All,

I thought that you may like to see one of my own live planted vivs. This one has some HUGE broms that I have to cut back :-(

It has been an Arcadia Jungle Dawn test viv for 18 months.

check out this link anyway, I'm not clever enough to work out how to put images up on here :-( 

www.facebook.com/arcadiareptile/photos/a.921753881174911.1073742607.395065510510420/921753911174908/?type=1&theater

Bumblebee walking toads live in the viv and have done for 4 years.

John,


----------



## Ron Magpie

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I thought that you may like to see one of my own live planted vivs. This one has some HUGE broms that I have to cut back :-(
> 
> It has been an Arcadia Jungle Dawn test viv for 18 months.
> 
> check out this link anyway, I'm not clever enough to work out how to put images up on here :-(
> 
> www.facebook.com/arcadiareptile/photos/a.921753881174911.1073742607.395065510510420/921753911174908/?type=1&theater
> 
> Bumblebee walking toads live in the viv and have done for 4 years.
> 
> John,


Good to see that it's grown in, John- and good to know the toads are still doing well- they're still on my (ever-growing!) wish list! :lol2:


----------



## Vixon

My 13w Jungle Dawn arrives tomorrow 
Can't wait to see my plants flourish.

Was a good deal I got (I think) as we had a couple of other things we needed from Swell who seemed to have the best or one of the best prices around for the AJD. Got the 10% promo discount they had over the weekend and free delivery so all in all I was chuffed.


----------



## frogman955

Well I`ve got 2 inches of growth on a plant which has as I mentioned above, been doing a rip van winkle on me.
But I`ve just stuck a large pup off one of my favourite broms right under a 13 watt bulb, so watch this space.


Mike


----------



## Vixon

Well, fingers cross as I have a black thumb usually.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Vixon said:


> Well, fingers cross as I have a black thumb usually.


Plants aren't as difficult as people often think. Given that you've got the light sorted, the main thing is to give individual plants what they need- constant dampness/well-drained roots/good light/shadier postitions etc. Any general houseplant book will give you the basics- it's when people try to put a dryland plant in a bog or a sun-lover in constant shade that it goes wrong. as I said before, even 'perfect' conditions don't always work- but they're a start.


----------



## frogman955

Just thought I`d give a wee update.
I put a 9 watt JD on to one of my Tinc vivs and where I had what looked more like an algae I now see moss growing.
You can still see that algae in the centre, but you can now see moss growing around it.
This is after only 6 days.


Mike


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Thanks for the update, there does certainly seem to be some moss growing through the sludge 

it is amazing just how quick this product works

I will be uploading some brand new images of our display viv later today/early Wednesday on our facebook wall.

This is a 6x5x2' mostly live planted with some basic plastic ivy which is being replaced bit by bit with broms. 

it has a Habistat digital stat and reptiradiator

39watt Arcadia Reptile HO T5 slimline fitting

Arcadia Reptile D3+ UVFLOOD

13watt Arcadia Jungle Dawn X1 but another being added as the viv is 5'wide 

Arcadia LED moonlight 

NEWA circulation pump for the waterfall and a standard fogger on a Classica timer

hope you like it 

John


----------



## Nodders

Gotta ask in this thread seeing as a few people now use these .

I'm about to put my hand in my pocket for a couple of these , but first , 9 or 13 watt ?

I have 2 x 45 cubed Exo terra's . Now , the light will only have to penetrate between 27 and 32 cm's because of the drainage layer and soil . I also have a 45x45x60 tall Exo , excluding drainage and soil the light would have to penetrate at the most 48cm's

Just going to that depth will it spotlight just the middle of the exo on a 9watt or should I get 13watt for a larger spread .

Anyone have any pics of this light on 45 and 60cm high Exo's , that would be great .

Thankyou .


----------



## frogman955

I`m using a 9 watt lamp over a 50cm high viv.
13 watts I would say are more suited to taller vivs.
Because the lamp is so bright I would suggest that you try and mount it several inches above the viv so it gets a better spread of light and not shine like a torch so to speak.
This is not a fault with the lamps, it`s how leds work, they put out a narrow beam as opposed to a wide angle beam of an incandescent lamp.
Another option is whats been spoken about previously and what I`m going to be doing.
Use a less powerful lamp like a fluorescent tube for daily lighting and have the JD on for 2 or 3 hours midday to act like the sun at say high noon.
This will still benefit the plants and the bright lamp won`t stress the frogs out so much as it won`t be on all day.
That last part about stressing the frogs is only my opinion though, I don`t know if any other users think the same.

*Anyone have any pics of this light on 45 and 60cm high Exo's , that would be great .*
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/1037080-exciting-day-arcadia-jungle-dawn-8.html


Mike


----------



## Nodders

Cheers , these will be for crestie viv's and the 2 x 45's do not have the space above them to have the light higher . They will be resting on the mesh .

I was just looking on the Arcadia site and the diagram seems to show that the JD's do spread the light out 120 degrees , it looks like a fair way .

Thanks for the pics , I saw those but they look like they are already lit before the JD's come on so not giving a view of just the JD's , thanks .

Jungle Dawn LED : Arcadia Reptile


----------



## Arcadiajohn

yes to confirm, the 9w would provide a decent area of illumination In the shorter vivs. You can then match your planting to the footprint of the lamp which is very wide indeed. In fact I use them with Oxypots for hydroponic plnat growth also and a single 13w lamp fitted 15cms from the top leaf lights an area roughly 45-60cm square depending on the lamp rotation and will push down some light to over a meter, although the (PAR) is very low at these distances. 

So 9w for your 45 square and 13w for the 60cm tall and you will be able to grow most species.

If you look at our facebook wall you will see my new viv which is 6x5x2' the right hand side is light with one 13w Arcadia Jungle dawn and the left a barrage of T5s. you can see that pushing down through the plants and decoration to 6'

John,


----------



## Nodders

Brilliant thankyou , I shall start to shop around right now , see where I can get a decent price .

I'm going to start with the 2 x 9 watts first in the 45 cubes and see how they fair .

Cheers


----------



## Nodders

Who would have guessed , my local retailer has them in and at a lower price than I have seen all over the net , bit of luck these will be installed tomorrow


----------



## Arcadiajohn

They are available to every shop instore or online over night 5days a week, no one should have any trouble locating them  

We will run out of 13w for a couple of weeks, we still have some but they are going fast,,,,,,but I have another load on the water  so there will not be a huge delay

John.





Nodders said:


> Who would have guessed , my local retailer has them in and at a lower price than I have seen all over the net , bit of luck these will be installed tomorrow


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi all,

just wondered if anyone had any images of the product in use that we could use? 

I appreciate your time and effort and it really helps people all around the world of they can see the results and ease of use.

thanks again

john


----------



## Ron Magpie

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just wondered if anyone had any images of the product in use that we could use?
> 
> I appreciate your time and effort and it really helps people all around the world of they can see the results and ease of use.
> 
> thanks again
> 
> john


John, you might want to take a look at Leaffrog Tropicals' profile over on Faceache- he's a member of AKF. He's showing pics of a rather spectacular red-eyed treefrog viv.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

thanks Ron, 

will try and find it

john





Ron Magpie said:


> John, you might want to take a look at Leaffrog Tropicals' profile over on Faceache- he's a member of AKF. He's showing pics of a rather spectacular red-eyed treefrog viv.


----------



## Nodders

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just wondered if anyone had any images of the product in use that we could use?
> 
> I appreciate your time and effort and it really helps people all around the world of they can see the results and ease of use.
> 
> thanks again
> 
> john


I will do in a week or two , need to get some more plants in there


----------



## Nodders

Ron Magpie said:


> John, you might want to take a look at Leaffrog Tropicals' profile over on Faceache- he's a member of AKF. He's showing pics of a rather spectacular red-eyed treefrog viv.


Ooh nice , thanks for that , looking at his shop he has a lot of nice plants for sale , will get an order in there next week


----------



## frogman955

Today I added another lamp and repositioned them all slightly.
3 Pum vivs partially lit with 3 x 13watt JD`s.
The first viv hasn`t had a JD over it yet so it`ll be nice to see how growth does over time.
The 2nd pic the brom in the centre is a large pup which has suffered a bit due to not enough light so it`ll be interesting to see how it fairs under the JD.
The 3rd viv is one which I stripped and rebuilt just a couple of weeks ago so I`m watching this one to see how everything does under the JD.



Mike


----------



## Meefloaf

looking good mike, i do like the way you do your none complicated vivs

one other thing from these pics, look at the leaf movage


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

frogman955 said:


> Today I added another lamp and repositioned them all slightly.
> 3 Pum vivs partially lit with 3 x 13watt JD`s.
> The first viv hasn`t had a JD over it yet so it`ll be nice to see how growth does over time.
> The 2nd pic the brom in the centre is a large pup which has suffered a bit due to not enough light so it`ll be interesting to see how it fairs under the JD.
> The 3rd viv is one which I stripped and rebuilt just a couple of weeks ago so I`m watching this one to see how everything does under the JD.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


mike whats the plant in the top right on viv 1 mate?


----------



## frogman955

I forget what it`s called Dane.
If I find out I`ll let you know.
It certainly likes that corner as it`s gone kinda wild up there.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf

muehlenbeckia complexa ???


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

frogman955 said:


> I forget what it`s called Dane.
> If I find out I`ll let you know.
> It certainly likes that corner as it`s gone kinda wild up there.
> 
> 
> Mike


 yeah I like how it hangs I have a spot in my viv that needs something like that


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Wow, that does look very well balanced indeed.

I am looking forward to further reports 

The depth at which these can throw light is astounding. People never believe me when they first see my new viv. Its 6' high and 5'wide and the cold end is light from top to bottom with a single 13w AJD. 

thanks again for sharing! please keep them coming

John,


----------



## Fizz

Nothing to do with the product...

I just wanted to say its great that arcadia have someone working the forum. Its a great customer service tool and i have seen you offering guidance on all sorts of problems that people have with their reps. 
Thumbs up for you arcadiajohn


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Thanks,

I want to be assessable! not just a faceless name behind a brand. 

that's why I do it

and ....im a reptile keeper! you would be surprised how many of the brands don't have a reptile keeper,,,, well a mad one like me!

John




Fizz said:


> Nothing to do with the product...
> 
> I just wanted to say its great that arcadia have someone working the forum. Its a great customer service tool and i have seen you offering guidance on all sorts of problems that people have with their reps.
> Thumbs up for you arcadiajohn


----------



## creg

Bromeliad flowering under my 9w jd, never flowered before.


----------



## plasma234

just got my 9w jungle dawn through today, using it above a 30 x 30 x 45cm exo. even though i have modified the lid with 300micron SS mesh it punches through well. lets see how it does when my plants arrive :2thumb:


----------



## Nodders

Nodders said:


> Ooh nice , thanks for that , looking at his shop he has a lot of nice plants for sale , will get an order in there next week


Had my plants delivered and am absolutely chuffed with them , really nice :2thumb:


----------



## Nodders

plasma234 said:


> just got my 9w jungle dawn through today, using it above a 30 x 30 x 45cm exo. even though i have modified the lid with 300micron SS mesh it punches through well. lets see how it does when my plants arrive :2thumb:


Just set up my 9 watt JD's on a couple of Exo's 45x45x45 , looking good , here's the thread I just posted 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/1046818-couple-newly-planted-crestie-vivs.html


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Ok, so just realised that the 9w Arcadia Jungle Dawn fits perfectly into the branded glass "nano" vivs........a micro build is under way : victory:

We will be documenting the build and showing sneaky images in a "top secret" way of a new organic range just for live planters 

More to follow over the next few weeks. 

John


----------



## plasma234

Arcadiajohn said:


> Nothing is impossible! is all I can say. but I wont be releasing any more in 2014.
> 
> The 13w unit really seems to light even the biggest of vivs, I mean mine does one 6' high :gasp:
> 
> Do not worry though,,,,I am working on all sorts of Phib related goodies :2thumb:
> 
> John.


i bought this over from the RETF build, to avoid hijacking it.


i would like to see these LEDs built into a fixture that will fit into existing HOT5 starters. if i would like to convert my existing vivs to the JD's i would have to spend out again on hoods or fixtures. another concern is the amount of space i have available above the vivs on my racking, i don't have enough room above them for hoods (excluding the top shelf). i am limited to HOT5 lighting and the heat it produces.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Because of the lack of energy with LEDs and the fact the 
I.R is not produced as it is in our flouro lamps, you won't get heat downforce from LEDs, the chips produce heat but this is radiated away by the heat sink.

No canopies are required however, just an E27 lamp holder

Points noted however, thanks :2thumb:

John




plasma234 said:


> i bought this over from the RETF build, to avoid hijacking it.
> 
> 
> i would like to see these LEDs built into a fixture that will fit into existing HOT5 starters. if i would like to convert my existing vivs to the JD's i would have to spend out again on hoods or fixtures. another concern is the amount of space i have available above the vivs on my racking, i don't have enough room above them for hoods (excluding the top shelf). i am limited to HOT5 lighting and the heat it produces.


----------



## frogman955

Okay it`s time for a little update on the Jd`s.
I posted before about how I was seeing moss growth after 6 days.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/1037080-exciting-day-arcadia-jungle-dawn-10.html
Now there is a huge difference 3 weeks on as can be seen by the photo below.


Mike


----------



## Spikebrit

If we are after feedback, my only comment on these bulbs is that i would love them to be longer so that i can run them over the top of multiple vivs without the need for hundreds of cables. As my vivs are in banks with 3-4 vivs per shelf having 4 seperate bulbs per shelf makes the cables a tad crazy. 

Jay


----------



## sharpstrain

Do these need a reflector?


----------



## Arcadiajohn

No not at all, it's all built in and LEDs are directional so it all goes down! None wasted

John.



sharpstrain said:


> Do these need a reflector?


----------



## ronnyjodes

frogman955 said:


> Okay it`s time for a little update on the Jd`s.
> I posted before about how I was seeing moss growth after 6 days.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/1037080-exciting-day-arcadia-jungle-dawn-10.html
> Now there is a huge difference 3 weeks on as can be seen by the photo below.
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> image


Is that from slurry Mike?


----------



## frogman955

Bloody hell it`s the Troll hunter :notworthy: :2thumb:
Hiya Jon I was thinking you were dead lol.
The slurry was used in another viv and is slowly growing.
Maybe I should stick another JD above that one lol.
Those pics are just natural moss growth on the peat plates.


Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes

Haha yeah, I made my triumphant return on Friday when I finally bought a new laptop. New job has stopped me skiving on forums too but I'm back now 

I'd be Interested to see what JD + slurry would do then if that's just off the peat plates! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogman955

Sorry Jon I`ve been busy doing some video editing and it`s burning my brain out lol.
The slurry I got from Marc was for the Arena Blanca viv and it is growing just fine with led strips.
I`ve been toying with getting another JD to put on top of it.
Julia wants to buy another parrot though and I promised I`d help pay for it, probably all of it lmao.
So I`ll wait and see how the funds are after that.


Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> *Haha yeah, I made my triumphant return on Friday when I finally bought a new laptop.* New job has stopped me skiving on forums too but I'm back now
> 
> I'd be Interested to see what JD + slurry would do then if that's just off the peat plates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And Mrs Jodes tells me he is joining Faceache forthwith. :2thumb:


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ron Magpie said:


> And Mrs Jodes tells me he is joining Faceache forthwith. :2thumb:


----------



## Antw23uk

Guys not sure if this has been answered but can these bulbs be used in the Exo Terra hoods?
Thanks in advance


----------



## frogman955

Todd wrote a piece on the exo terra hoods nearer the start of the thread.


Mike


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Yes they can, right from the nano upwards. 

In fact I am setting up a 9w in a planted glass nano.

John




Antw23uk said:


> Guys not sure if this has been answered but can these bulbs be used in the Exo Terra hoods?
> Thanks in advance


----------



## sharpstrain

someone should develop an e27 light fitting that replaces one of the vents in a viv and one that uses magnets to attach to glass vivs


----------



## REDDEV1L

Had the chance to see one of these in the flesh today.
Here was me thinking my cheap chinese imported 28 led bulb was bright !!!

After looking directly at the bulb I think i'll be able to see in the dark for months !!! :lol2:


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Yes :2thumb: looking at these is not advised

John.




REDDEV1L said:


> Had the chance to see one of these in the flesh today.
> Here was me thinking my cheap chinese imported 28 led bulb was bright !!!
> 
> After looking directly at the bulb I think i'll be able to see in the dark for months !!! :lol2:


----------



## treefella

I left a message in the habitat section some time ago about lighting and a reply from john led me here.
I house my frogs in a jewel trigon 190 corner fishtank 99x70x60 cm and was advised to add a single 13w jd to my set up of twin t8s.
now after a week off work I've managed to cut a door in the front of the curved glass for easier maintenance and now that I don't have to enter the terrarium from above I can place the lights where ever I choose so was thinking of adding 2 jd placed at an angle to focus light on each of the side walls .
Now the choice is 2 x 13w or 2 x 9w .
I would like to ask advice from the guys and gals who have multiple jd in set ups are they just too bright?


----------



## Arcadiajohn

In a tank of that size you will need 13w to push a usable PAR down far enough. They are bright yes! But nothing in comparison to the lux of the sun.

Use AJD in a focussed way, that is above target plants for the best results.

John




treefella said:


> I left a message in the habitat section some time ago about lighting and a reply from john led me here.
> I house my frogs in a jewel trigon 190 corner fishtank 99x70x60 cm and was advised to add a single 13w jd to my set up of twin t8s.
> now after a week off work I've managed to cut a door in the front of the curved glass for easier maintenance and now that I don't have to enter the terrarium from above I can place the lights where ever I choose so was thinking of adding 2 jd placed at an angle to focus light on each of the side walls .
> Now the choice is 2 x 13w or 2 x 9w .
> I would like to ask advice from the guys and gals who have multiple jd in set ups are they just too bright?


----------



## treefella

Cheers john
keeping dart frogs is easy just everything else is a pain in the butt :lol2:


----------



## treefella

Can anyone recommend a reliable website to purchase ajd from


----------



## sharpstrain

treefella said:


> Can anyone recommend a reliable website to purchase ajd from




Arcadia Jungle Dawn LED | Swell Reptiles


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi, Arcadia Jungle Dawn is available from every pet and reptile retailer over night of not already in stock.

They can also be bought from our partner stores online.

Here is a list of stores with stock and in NO order at all, just ones that pop into my head.I will forget most of them but here is a start

Southcoast exotics
Emsworth reptiles
The grange reptiles
Southampton reptiles
Southern aquatics
Global geckos
Penfolds reptiles
Peter rice reptiles
Cold blooded
The trop shop
Swell reptiles
Internet reptiles
Purple pet centre
Ameyzoo
Hertfordshire fisheries
Alpha exotics
Fierce creatures reptilia
Wharf aquatics
Livefoodsbypost
Amwell aquatics
Warehouse aquatics
Lost world reptiles
Coast to Coast 
Team reptiles
Scales and fangs
Seapets
Essex reptile
Neon gecko
Lost world Scotland
Dragon reptiles
Tsunami reptiles
Northampton reptile centre and all realm of reptiles
Pilbara
World of water stores
Aquajardin stores
Wrigglies stores
Jap koi co
And many, many more

Please however let me know if you struggle to find any

John,


----------



## Vixon

Disappointed with my jungle dawn, only bought it a few weeks ago and went to move it from the 60x45x60 to the 90x45x60 yesterday and instead of the end unscrewing, the swivel head broke. Great when it works, expensive when it breaks so easily.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

There is a detailed instruction leaflet in the box where is says to remove by holding the lamp base and not to unscrew is by the lamp,

The lamp rotates 300degrees to allow easy focussing of light and the ratchet will break if it is over tightened or unscrewed via the lamp.

However if you feel that there is a manufacturing issue send it to me where I will be all too happy to assess it for you.

John,





Vixon said:


> Disappointed with my jungle dawn, only bought it a few weeks ago and went to move it from the 60x45x60 to the 90x45x60 yesterday and instead of the end unscrewing, the swivel head broke. Great when it works, expensive when it breaks so easily.


----------



## Vixon

Wasn't a manufacturing issue John, just practicalities of fitting an arcadia product in an exo terra hood. There was no way to grip the base once in situ. If I had more foresight I would have duct taped the swivel head and maybe avoided this. As is even with the head broken off and small nimble hands and fingers I can't grip the base even to turn it out of the holder. Such a shame as the light quality was so much better and the plants just thrived with it on.


----------



## _simon_

I haven't got the jungle dawns but my mrs has an exo hood and I fitted compact bulbs in it so I know exactly what you mean, there's no obvious way to screw them in or out without using the bulb itself.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi all,

you can see my new "nano" viv take shape here. This is using a bog standard Nano and off the shelf nano canopy to which I simply added a single 9w Arcadia Jungle Dawn.

Seems to be bedding in well.... www.facebook.com/arcadiareptile/photos/a.946996041984028.1073742672.395065510510420/946996061984026/?type=1&theater

I have added a bit more planting now so will update as it all settles in,.

Live Moss came from of Rainforest vivs online.

John,


----------



## treefella

Got mine in the post today and very impressed with the quality ticks all the boxes.
the only thing to do now is plug it in and let it do its job


----------



## frogman955

2 weeks on and moss growth is still good as in the first photo.
Something else I`ve been keeping watch on is the apparent colour change starting to happen on one of my broms.
When I first got this brom it was almost black (2nd photo) but as with most broms under the wrong lights it turned green.
Over the past few weeks I`ve noticed a gradual change to it where the black/purple colour seems to be making a return, 3rd and 4th photo`s.
If this brom returns to it`s former glory that will be me completely sold on these lamps.


Mike


----------



## Arcadiajohn

thanks for the update, glad its still doing a good job. I cant see the images for some reason? probably my system but I also saw vast re-colouration in my broms all along the process, and for the first time they are now starting to pup in my reed frog viv.

my new "nano moss" viv just gets better every day. I have never really had any joy with moss before but it seems to be staying alive under a single 9w lamp.

so onwards and upwards

john





frogman955 said:


> 2 weeks on and moss growth is still good as in the first photo.
> Something else I`ve been keeping watch on is the apparent colour change starting to happen on one of my broms.
> When I first got this brom it was almost black (2nd photo) but as with most broms under the wrong lights it turned green.
> Over the past few weeks I`ve noticed a gradual change to it where the black/purple colour seems to be making a return, 3rd and 4th photo`s.
> If this brom returns to it`s former glory that will be me completely sold on these lamps.
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


----------



## Mbar

Regarding the possible issue in fitting the Jungle Dawns into an exo terra hood. From what I've read I know i'm bound to break them.
What is recommended as the ideal fitting? 
I'm guessing its an Arcadia product? :whistling2:


----------



## Arcadiajohn

I have tried AJD in most of the hoods and I really don't have an issue with fitting them and I don't even has full use of my hands....

as long as you use the lamp base and do not over tighten its fine

all you have to do is line the lamp up, gently turn it until it nips up and then you can rotate it on its own base by 300 degrees to focus it on the desired area.

Any breakage seems to be from over tightening or over rotating the lamp clockwise,

just go slow and gentle and from my experience its all good

there is an instruction leaflet in the box to show all this.

in term of like for like,,,no nothing else seems to do what Arcadia Jungle Dawn does for plant growth... I don't have another suggestion

john





Mbar said:


> Regarding the possible issue in fitting the Jungle Dawns into an exo terra hood. From what I've read I know i'm bound to break them.
> What is recommended as the ideal fitting?
> I'm guessing its an Arcadia product? :whistling2:


----------



## frogman955

Images seem to be fine now John it was an issue with photobucket. 

I'm using a double fitting for my JD's.
I had some spare GU10 fittings lying around so bought adapters to fit them.
Now if I want I can just remove the lamp and it's fitting from the GU10 socket and separate the lamp from the fitting with ease.
To mount them above the viv I'm using aluminium channel onto which sits the lamp holders and being round I can swivel them to any angle which negates the need to use the lamps built in swivel.
As there us no heat I hold the mounts on the channel with plastic ties.
Simple and very effective. 


Mike


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Sounds great, good use of the tech, and yep I can see the stunning images now also....

looking great isn't it

best wishes

John





frogman955 said:


> Images seem to be fine now John it was an issue with photobucket.
> 
> I'm using a double fitting for my JD's.
> I had some spare GU10 fittings lying around so bought adapters to fit them.
> Now if I want I can just remove the lamp and it's fitting from the GU10 socket and separate the lamp from the fitting with ease.
> To mount them above the viv I'm using aluminium channel onto which sits the lamp holders and being round I can swivel them to any angle which negates the need to use the lamps built in swivel.
> As there us no heat I hold the mounts on the channel with plastic ties.
> Simple and very effective.
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi everyone,

Just an FYI

Due to exception demand we have now run out of both 9w and 13w lamps.

There are still lots in the shops so you should be able to source still over night,

The next, fresh shipment however arrives next week.

So fear not.....

A HUGE thanks for your support with this new, exciting tech

John.


----------



## frogman955

Another little update.
This is a brom pup which I removed from the parent and "planted" 7 weeks ago.
Because of where it was originally growing I couldn`t get at it to cut it off and it has suffered due to a lack of light and now has elongated leaves.
But, all that aside, the difference in the colours over the 7 weeks is amazing.
You can also see the difference in the background growth too.


Mike


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Wow that has coloured up well! Fantastic reds.

Thanks for the update

John





frogman955 said:


> Another little update.
> This is a brom pup which I removed from the parent and "planted" 7 weeks ago.
> Because of where it was originally growing I couldn`t get at it to cut it off and it has suffered due to a lack of light and now has elongated leaves.
> But, all that aside, the difference in the colours over the 7 weeks is amazing.
> You can also see the difference in the background growth too.
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> image
> 
> image


----------



## treefella

I have fitted the AJD about 2 weeks ago and I am very impressed with the natural looking dappled lighting that filters down through the canopy of bromeliads and ferns something that I have been trying to create for years. 
I was given 6 unrooted cuttings of an unknown selaginela from a member of staff at Chester Zoo 2 years ago and all have died or rotted apart from a piece about 15 mm long which is now sending out more roots than any of the original 6 ever had plus all my broms are putting out extra support roots just as well because my dart frogs are now climbing higher.
these leds are amazing.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

hi,

thanks for the feedback.

It is great to hear that you are also experiencing good results.

Please keep us all informed of how it all continues to grow.

We all seem to have a "wow" moment with these. Whether it is Broms colouring up or old dead plants coming back to life. For me it is finally the ability to keep carpet Moss alive and well.

John,




treefella said:


> I have fitted the AJD about 2 weeks ago and I am very impressed with the natural looking dappled lighting that filters down through the canopy of bromeliads and ferns something that I have been trying to create for years.
> I was given 6 unrooted cuttings of an unknown selaginela from a member of staff at Chester Zoo 2 years ago and all have died or rotted apart from a piece about 15 mm long which is now sending out more roots than any of the original 6 ever had plus all my broms are putting out extra support roots just as well because my dart frogs are now climbing higher.
> these leds are amazing.


----------



## Ron Magpie

The moss thing is really good news- we've all suffered trying to get it to grow! Java moss does well for me in the FBT and clawed frog tanks, where it is permenantly wet, but that's it.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

yes I do lightly spray the top of the carpet and cushion moss daily also.

I have just popped up a new image on our Facebook wall if you want to see it I week 3. 

https://www.facebook.com/arcadiarep...5065510510420/955521857798113/?type=1&theater

do you know what.....Im kinda enjoying just growing the moss and not adding in any livestock...

is that weird :blush:

john





Ron Magpie said:


> The moss thing is really good news- we've all suffered trying to get it to grow! Java moss does well for me in the FBT and clawed frog tanks, where it is permenantly wet, but that's it.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Arcadiajohn said:


> yes I do lightly spray the top of the carpet and cushion moss daily also.
> 
> I have just popped up a new image on our Facebook wall if you want to see it I week 3.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/arcadiarep...5065510510420/955521857798113/?type=1&theater
> 
> do you know what.....Im kinda enjoying just growing the moss and not adding in any livestock...
> 
> is that weird :blush:
> 
> john


Nah, no weirder than normal...:lol2:

I had a thought, actually; ages ago, there was a discussion about many frogs, including darts, not being fond of bright direct light- which almost contradicts the plant growth priority of this lamp. I'm guessing you would advise your dappled light method, with taller plants breaking it up?


----------



## frogman955

My intentions Ron is to only have these lamps on for a few hours each day and that is one of the reasons.
But also I suppose to them it`s no worse than us going out in a bright sunny day and you can`t open your eyes properly to see.


Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie

frogman955 said:


> My intentions Ron is to only have these lamps on for a few hours each day and that is one of the reasons.
> But also I suppose to them it`s no worse than us going out in a bright sunny day and you can`t open your eyes properly to see.
> 
> 
> Mike


Ok, I can see that method working for the frogs, but long enough to make a difference to the plants? Not snarking here, BTW, I'm really interested.


----------



## treefella

I now only have one 18 watt t8 on a timer for 12 hours and the AJD on a timer for 6 hours with good affect


----------



## frogman955

Ron Magpie said:


> Ok, I can see that method working for the frogs, but long enough to make a difference to the plants? Not snarking here, BTW, I'm really interested.


For now Ron I`m keeping the lamps on for the full day as I want to see how the plants all respond.
Once I`m happy with how things are I`ll then switch them onto different timers.
It`s not all going to happen overnight, but in time when I see the plants (broms in particular) making a good recovery and getting all their colours back, that is when I`ll change over.
I`m guessing that once the plants are "back to normal" the lamps will only be needed to give them a top up of the light they need, and I would think that 3 - 4 hours a day would be ample.
I will only have one viv with the JD`s on all day and that is because the T5s just can`t do the job.
That viv is 1 metre tall and they struggle.


Mike


----------



## Arcadiajohn

It's a good point Ron,

But let's look at this in perspective.

First we ALWAYS bang on about the light and shade method in captivity. This allows for the self regulation of ANY given species as it would in the wild. 

Jungle Dawn is bright! Yep that's for sure, but the grow abilities of the system lay with the spectrum and power output. It's the wavelengths that are covered and the energy projected (PAR) that causes growth.

Also, yes they are bright, but they do not produce anywhere near the lux of the sun.

So light and shade or limited " on " times and I have yet to encounter an issue :2thumb:

John




Ron Magpie said:


> Nah, no weirder than normal...:lol2:
> 
> I had a thought, actually; ages ago, there was a discussion about many frogs, including darts, not being fond of bright direct light- which almost contradicts the plant growth priority of this lamp. I'm guessing you would advise your dappled light method, with taller plants breaking it up?


----------



## frogman955

Another update on the JD`s.
It`s not often I get broms blooming but since shedding some decent light on this brom it`s rewarding me with some nice colours.


Mike


----------



## Arcadiajohn

It is always so exciting to see natural flowering in these!

thanks for the update

John





frogman955 said:


> Another update on the JD`s.
> It`s not often I get broms blooming but since shedding some decent light on this brom it`s rewarding me with some nice colours.
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> image


----------



## frogman955

Arcadiajohn said:


> It is always so exciting to see natural flowering in these!
> 
> thanks for the update
> 
> John


 Well John it`s getting better.

Mike


----------



## Arcadiajohn

WOW that is wonderful, that ones going on our wall:notworthy:

it is so good to see the results coming in from these lamps so quickly and from all over the country.

It was a long project with Todd and I am delighted,

and.....I have MUCH more to offer later this/early next year 

thanks for the update 

John





frogman955 said:


> Well John it`s getting better.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image


----------



## frogman955

Just an update on one of my broms 2 months on from the last photo of it.
The colours are still showing well and if anything have improved slightly.


Mike


----------



## Arcadiajohn

put simply, "it just works"  

what a great image,

thanks again for these updates, they are VERY valuable to all of us indeed.

John




frogman955 said:


> Just an update on one of my broms 2 months on from the last photo of it.
> The colours are still showing well and if anything have improved slightly.
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> image


----------

